
What Whistleblower Edward Snowden Should Have Done - rubikscube
http://www.businessinsider.com/what-whistleblower-edward-snowden-should-have-done-2013-6
======
ISL
This works unless the Inspector General is in cahoots with the Man. It's quite
clear that Congress is, at least on this subject.

It's easy to see why Snowden would want to try to get outside the system.

